# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sa verejtje keni mare nga Stafi dhe a i quani te drejta ?

## EuroStar1

Sa verejtje keni mare nga Stafi drejtues dhe a i quani te drejta ?

Kisha dhe nje pyetje per verejtjet qe ngelin si njollat e kulakeve ne panel

Kur behet amnistia e tyre....fshirja nga paneli i kontrollit

----------


## xhori

hahaha  nuk ka amnisti ne demokraci

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Pak si shumë 4. 

2 nga Sherri, për te nënforumi IRC.ALBASOUL.COM para nja 2 vjetësh. 
1 nga Jacku po ja falim si Milanist që e kemi  :perqeshje:  
1 Dhe së fundi nga Justin Bibier , Deni Boy. lol

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pak si shumë 4. 
> 
> 2 nga Sherri, për te nënforumi IRC.ALBASOUL.COM para nja 2 vjetësh. 
> 1 nga Jacku po ja falim si Milanist që e kemi  
> 1 Dhe së fundi nga Justin Bibier , Deni Boy. lol


Mos u qaj se ka edhe me keq, e pe rezultatin e sondazhit  :buzeqeshje: 

Per nje gje me vjen keq, kur penalizohesh per mosperputhje idesh me Mod

Ndersa kur bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e mbarvajtjes se forumit aaaaa ketu te shtrengoj doren, perndryshe te godas  :perqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Mos u qaj se ka edhe me keq, e pe rezultatin e sondazhit 
> 
> Per nje gje me vjen keq, kur penalizohesh per mosperputhje idesh me Mod
> 
> Ndersa kur bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e mbarvajtjes se forumit aaaaa ketu te shtrengoj doren, perndryshe te godas


Vetëm vërejtjen e Jack Watson e kom pas hak se me 1 postim përdora ca fjalë "t'bukura", tjerat jan për inate lol

----------


## landi45

me shajne ne forum pergjigjem mua me fshihet postimi,,,

dhe marr verejtje,, postimet e atij qe te shan i pari rrine aty dhe si heq kush,,,

drejtesi ne forum talbenesh si ky ketu nuk ka

----------


## 2043

sa hap forumin relaksohem nga tabela me verejtjet  ne teseren e bashkimeve profesionale.  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Sa verejtje keni mare nga Stafi drejtues dhe a i quani te drejta ?
> 
> Kisha dhe nje pyetje per verejtjet qe ngelin si njollat e kulakeve ne panel
> 
> Kur behet amnistia e tyre....fshirja nga paneli i kontrollit


kam mare vetem 1 pse shkruaj mix anglisht & shqip. E drejte eshte but damn is hard so no hard feelings on my side.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Si s'pertoni !

----------


## Etna Etna

Te padrejta  :perqeshje: 
Asnje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

nje moderator me ka shume xhan

me duket se ishte ai qe me ka perjashtuar nja dy here 


mendoj por nuk e di vertet  :ngerdheshje: 

vetem nje meritoja (asnje nga perjasthimet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hard

> Sa verejtje keni mare nga Stafi dhe a i quani te *drejta* ?


...te drejta ? , po ku ka drejtsi n'shqiptari....

----------


## mia@

Lol,as behet fjale te marr verejtje. Po pres per ndonje leter lavderimi. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hillirian-zo

2 dhe te drejta

----------


## ximi_abedini

Kam marr nje vrejtje e cila ka qen 100 % e pa drejt sepse skam thy asnje rregull te forumit as qe kam ofendu dikend thjesht vetem qe kam dhen nje pergjigje qe administratoret e ketii forumi nuk jan te drejt , ma dha nje moderator i cili ne ato momente ishte mbush plot mllef dhe urrejtje

----------


## Gogi

A jep verejtje stafi aaa. .

----------


## davidd

5 kam marr, pjesen me te madhe nga diana, se ka ren ne dashuri me mua dreqi

----------

